# The Continuity of the Covenant of Grace



## jw (Sep 16, 2018)

Following are two excellent (in my own estimation) sermons Pastor preached today on the continuity of the Covenant of Grace between the Old and New Testaments and I would commend for your listening. 

https://www.sermonaudio.com/search....nt&keyworddesc=The+Continuity+of+the+Covenant

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Living Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks - just coming across this post today - I have downloaded them and will give them a listen.


----------



## Living Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey brother - I gave both a listen. Enjoyed them very much. I wonder what your pastor thinks of 1689 federalism. Though he doesn't mention it specifically I was under the impression he might not be a fan of it.


----------



## SavedSinner (Sep 25, 2018)

Living Sacrifice said:


> Hey brother - I gave both a listen. Enjoyed them very much. I wonder what your pastor thinks of 1689 federalism. Though he doesn't mention it specifically I was under the impression he might not be a fan of it.


----------



## SavedSinner (Sep 25, 2018)

Well, he couldn’t be a “fan” of it, he is a Presbyterian. But he did refer to Reformed Baptists, Al Martin and others and emphasized the he would have more in common with the Reformed Baptists than a lot of Presbyterians. He was referring to this new fad, republication. The scholars tell us no, it is not new it is just a forgotten old idea, but it is certainly new to me, that you would have merit after the fall.


----------



## jw (Sep 25, 2018)

Living Sacrifice said:


> I wonder what your pastor thinks of 1689 federalism. Though he doesn't mention it specifically I was under the impression he might not be a fan of it.


Hello, Dave. I'm glad you found the sermons enjoyable. I don't want to speak unequivocally for my pastor, and he can answer for himself if he sees this thread, but I do think it's safe to say that he would not fancy himself a "fanatic" of any view of Covenant Theology other than that which is espoused by our Confession of Faith, with its subsequent implications and applications as believed to be a faithful expression of what the Scriptures teach on the matter.


----------



## Living Sacrifice (Sep 25, 2018)

Brothers - the word "fan" was used tongue in cheek in keeping with it's modern usage within the English language. Regardless I'm here to learn - and am very interested in this topic. I have recently read BOT's latest release of Calvin's Institutes (1541 ver) and his chapters on the sacraments have me re-thinking my position on this. Not sure why the Beveridge translation did not have the same effect on me. If you have more links to more sermons/teachings on this it would be greatly appreciated. I would say that I currently align myself with 1689 Federalism - but there are some pieces I still can't sort out when it is stacked up against traditional Presbyterian covenant theology.


----------



## jw (Sep 25, 2018)

Living Sacrifice said:


> Brothers - the word "fan" was used tongue in cheek in keeping with it's modern usage within the English language. Regardless I'm here to learn - and am very interested in this topic. I have recently read BOT's latest release of Calvin's Institutes (1541 ver) and his chapters on the sacraments have me re-thinking my position on this. Not sure why the Beveridge translation did not have the same effect on me. If you have more links to more sermons/teachings on this it would be greatly appreciated. I would say that I currently align myself with 1689 Federalism - but there are some pieces I still can't sort out when it is stacked up against traditional Presbyterian covenant theology.


I meant no disparagement by my spelling out _fanatic_; only to emphasize a hearty devotion to the system of truth expressed by the Westminster Standards (understood -on our part- as the best earthly expression of what system of doctrine we believe the Bible to teach). My apologies if it came across as being nit-picky. 

Here is a 34 sermon Covenant Theology Series: https://www.sermonaudio.com/search....&subsetitem=Covenant+Theology&AudioOnly=false

And here are basically all the sermons that touch on Baptism and _covenant_ with regard to the sacrament, some overlap involved: https://www.sermonaudio.com/search....cat=series&subsetitem=Baptism&AudioOnly=false


----------



## JP Wallace (Sep 25, 2018)

Living Sacrifice said:


> Brothers - the word "fan" was used tongue in cheek in keeping with it's modern usage within the English language. Regardless I'm here to learn - and am very interested in this topic. I have recently read BOT's latest release of Calvin's Institutes (1541 ver) and his chapters on the sacraments have me re-thinking my position on this. Not sure why the Beveridge translation did not have the same effect on me. If you have more links to more sermons/teachings on this it would be greatly appreciated. I would say that I currently align myself with 1689 Federalism - but there are some pieces I still can't sort out when it is stacked up against traditional Presbyterian covenant theology.


David 

I think these 6 sermons by Prof Edward Donnelly will be helpful in understanding our covenant baptism position. 

https://www.sermonaudio.com/search....SpeakerOnly=true&includekeywords=&ExactVerse=


----------



## jw (Sep 25, 2018)

JP Wallace said:


> David
> 
> I think these 6 sermons by Prof Edward Donnelly will be helpful in understanding our covenant baptism position.
> 
> https://www.sermonaudio.com/search.asp?subsetitem=Baptism&subsetcat=series&keyword=Pastor_Edward_Donnelly&SpeakerOnly=true&includekeywords=&ExactVerse=


Hey, Stranger!


----------



## Taylor (Sep 25, 2018)

Living Sacrifice said:


> Hey brother - I gave both a listen. Enjoyed them very much. I wonder what your pastor thinks of 1689 federalism. Though he doesn't mention it specifically I was under the impression he might not be a fan of it.



Although this is a Baptist website, 1689federalism.com gives a good summary of the differences between the 1689 and the WCF regarding covenant theology. Being a former "1689-er" myself, I would say that the 1689 does view the Covenant of Grace with continuity, but not the Old and New Testaments with continuity. In other words, the covenants before the New Covenant were not administrations of the Covenant of Grace, but were entirely different covenants.

Not sure if this helps.

(EDIT: Also, this post, being my 500th, makes me an official "Puritan Board Sophomore.")


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 25, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Although this is a Baptist website, 1689federalism.com gives a good summary of the differences between the 1689 and the WCF regarding covenant theology.



See also:
https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/are-reformed-baptists-dispensational.92917/#post-1133221

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Living Sacrifice (Sep 25, 2018)

JP Wallace said:


> David
> 
> I think these 6 sermons by Prof Edward Donnelly will be helpful in understanding our covenant baptism position.
> 
> https://www.sermonaudio.com/search.asp?subsetitem=Baptism&subsetcat=series&keyword=Pastor_Edward_Donnelly&SpeakerOnly=true&includekeywords=&ExactVerse=


Thank you, brother - I will try to give them a listen in this week.


----------

